# Video: Detail Process - 1940 Ford Streetrod - Plus Graphene Ceramic Coating



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: Detail Process - 1940 Ford Streetrod - Plus Graphene Ceramic Coating*

In this video, Mike Phillips shares the "after" results from a heavy compounding, polishing and then after installing two layers of the new 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating.









Full write-up for this car here,

*Christmas Detail - Graphene Ceramic Coating a 1940 Ford Streetrod!*


Get your 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating here,

*3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating Plus*


Just because a product lists graphene on the label of a product, this does not automatically mean the graphene (as an ingredient), is functional. There's a lot of marketing behind any new buzz word in the car care appearance industry so do your due diligence when it comes to researching and then purchasing any product.

3D is a *TRUE* manufacturer. Our chemists formulated all our products including this new graphene infused ceramic coating IN-HOUSE. These are our formulas. Many of the coatings as well as other products in our industry are purchased by *marketing companies* and then *re-labeled* for sale to the unsuspecting consumer market. Not so with the 3D brand. If 3D is on the label - we made it ourselves.


*From the 3D Chemists*​​Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating Plus Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating Plus is an improved version of our 935 Ceramic Coating.​​This innovative coating creates chemical bonds which connect primarily to hard substrates including clearcoat paint systems while remaining flexible. It forms covalent bonds with the surface being treated as well as with itself creating a strong, protective layer of protection.​​To improve the resistance and durability, the coating is reinforced by monolayer platelets of graphene that create an even stronger matrix for protection. This coating is not only hydrophobic, but also oleophobic which means that it doesn’t like oils or rejects oils making it the perfect protection against a wider spectrum of contaminants.​​*Field Tests*​940 has a beading effect with a higher contact angle (above 110 degrees) compared to our 935-ceramic coating.​​*Stress Tests*​We applied a strong alkaline degreaser, acetone, 99% IPA, and an acidic wheel cleaner, Wheel Brite to a 940 coated car and it maintained excellent water beading characteristics and also looked just as when it was first applied.​​



*Get your 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating here,*

*3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating Plus*


*Questions?* Call or Text Mike Phillips at 772-310-9712 or send him an email to,

[email protected]


----------

